# ATTN Ladies: 153 Splitboard for $550



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For sale on Splitboard.com. That's a pretty good deal for a shorter length splitboard. Comes with skins and interface kit of course. This could work for you midget guys too.

Check it out here. 

I do not know the seller, so you'll have to verify if you think they are legit or not, but this looks to be a good deal.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

why would anybody need a split to do the dishes


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

that is a great deal....too short for me though....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> that is a great deal....too short for me though....


Ahhh bummer. You were the person I figured would most likely be able to jump on this deal. Too bad. I'll keep my eyes open though. I take it you ride something more like a 57 or 59?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Ahhh bummer. You were the person I figured would most likely be able to jump on this deal. Too bad. I'll keep my eyes open though. I take it you ride something more like a 57 or 59?


I ride a 156 but would prob go bigger for a splittie.....a 159 would be preferred, but that is not set in stone if something comes along.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll keep my eyes open for ya


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I'll keep my eyes open for ya


Thanks much!!!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Check the Venture Snowboards online store... 

Venture Snowboards


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are some good deals there.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm looking at that 161, it is very tempting... the only thing holding me back right now from that or the mojo is that I may want to get something rockered.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

My next split is definitely going to be a rocker model. I think that is still going to be a season or two off though. unless I fall into a pile of money. Which can happen. Even though the chances are like 435,345,902,345,234,534,053,469,945,623.004 to 1. It could happen...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> why would anybody need a split to do the dishes


bwahhahaha:laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I just had a thought.....is there someone I can pay to make a splitty out of one of my boards???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> I just had a thought.....is there someone I can pay to make a splitty out of one of my boards???


Sure. It's called your husband. But you are paying for that everyday now aren't ya?

Monk151 does a great job. In fact he does such a good job, Travis Rice, Jeremy Jones, and others have gone to him for custom splits. It isn't cheap though. For around $300, you can get the Voile kit (with instructions) and skins. Rip one of those Infinity's you got. That would make a killer splitboard.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Sure. It's called your husband. But you are paying for that everyday now aren't ya?


You have NO idea! lol 

There is no effing way I am trusting him to cut through my board.......



killclimbz said:


> Rip one of those Infinity's you got. That would make a killer splitboard


That was exactly what I was thinking.....should I do the gently used one, or spare not a scratch one???


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Monk151 does a great job. In fact he does such a good job, Travis Rice, Jeremy Jones, and others have gone to him for custom splits. It isn't cheap though.


You aren't a kiddin'....wow...that's gonna hurt a little to pay that much, provide the board and get it back in two pieces....only just a little though! Now off to find me a sugar daddy.....

Upon further inspection I have decided those guys are dickheads.....in reading prices for the different packages I realize....why the hell do they give you a lower grade package....who in their right mind is gonna spend the 385.00 and cheap out 80.00 for the more durable option.....bastards....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Do the gently used one. I am taking that the edges and base are still in excellent shape? The thing with bc riding is that you tend to beat on your gear. None of the stuff that ski resorts mark, rocks, logs, etc, are marked out there. Kind of like when you go off piste at the resort. Once you get to know an area, you get that knowledge of where and what you can ride, but visual references are not there. The base and edges of my first Voile split are just a disaster. What a great rock board it is though. The good thing about the Neversummers are that they base material they use is of a much higher quality and can take more of a beating. I think in 2 seasons on my Summit, I've got one core shot. In two seasons on my newer Voile split, I have too many to count. Riding the same terrain, during the same time of year. 

Anyway, rip the used one and get the experience from doing it. Then later on, if you want to do another DIY you'll feel more comfortable doing a newer board.

Yeah, Monk is pricey, but he does nice work. The guy is actually a member on this forum, though he doesn't post much.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Do the gently used one. I am taking that the edges and base are still in excellent shape?


A few lil shallow digs but nothing worthy of mentioning......it had been such a great board....it will be sweet to have it for the bc.....we have a connection


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

When I was getting into the bc thing I was first doing it on slow shoes. It was fun, but at times it was a serious pita. I was spending more time at the resort. Then I got my splitboard, and since then I've almost been done with resorts. There is so much more killer terrain out there that you don't have to pay for, obey rules (except for the ones that mother nature demands), and just enjoy. The powder snow is different too. Wild snow vs resort snow. Plus you are not dealing with the ski area shit show, which is a huge plus imo.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

What I really want to do.....we have property on the east side of farmington peak.....been dying to hit it....it is sooooo virgin....a splitty is a must though no way I wanna hike out.....I have promised myself I will get some oec training before hand though....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get on it girl! Then we can go tour on your property in Feb! I just found out this week that I get President's Weekend this year. I think it's all the excuse I need to take an extra day or two and hit Utah...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

How long does it usually take them to get-er-done??? Gotta save duckets and it's christmas time.....but I MUST have it by the time you come.....this knee better behave by then......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It doesn't take that long at all. You'll need a week or two, because you do it in stages. The biggest thing is getting enough epoxy on the inside edge to protect it. That takes several applications. I've heard as many as 10 depending on how much wood in the core soaks it up. With a Neversummer, it'll probably soak up a ton. Cifex has made his on split and Stoepstyle is currently making one. You may want to chat with those guys on tips. I'm spoiled. I've always always bought production splits so I have no first had experience in making a diy.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> It doesn't take that long at all. You'll need a week or two, because you do it in stages. The biggest thing is getting enough epoxy on the inside edge to protect it. That takes several applications. I've heard as many as 10 depending on how much wood in the core soaks it up. With a Neversummer, it'll probably soak up a ton. Cifex has made his on split and Stoepstyle is currently making one. You may want to chat with those guys on tips. I'm spoiled. I've always always bought production splits so I have no first had experience in making a diy.



ummmm there is no chance I am attempting this myself...gonna let the pro's do it...that is who I was referring to as far as time.....


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe I should get him to cut my mullet....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Everyone I know who has done it has said it's surprisingly easy. So I wouldn't pay someone too much to do it. I know three people personally who have done it. One of them was a wood working retard and his board came out great. If he can do it, I think just about anyone smart enough to open a bottle of beer can do it...


----------

